# Wanted - Used set of front discs for CBA



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Friend of mine has an issue with vibration at speed on his car, and we wanted to test another set of oem/alcon/ap discs to fit cba calipers.. 

If you're upgrading and have some old discs not being used/before you throw then away, please let me know, could help in troubleshooting.

cheers


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just check the run out on them.


----------

